# My first attemp!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Got some pics...




























I need to get a new background. The one I had on this tank before didn't fit with the new plants.

Major props to you planted folks. It's not as easy as I thought. I'm not the designer type so this is the best I could do. Hopefully it grows in a bit and I can do some tweaking.

Any advice on any of the plants here is appreciated. As I said in my other thread, they were all given to me so I am not sure what most of them are!


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

You have a pretty nice Red lotus going there (first picture - the one to the extreme left). I just bought one about a month ago but it's really tiny. Hopefully if my sailfin pleco stops swimming and resting on top of it, the leafs will eventually grow. What kind of lighting do you have on the tank? Are you injecting CO2? Are you providing the plants with any iron, trace, etc... Tank looking good, keep up the good work.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't have patience for planted tanks myself, but love the look of them. Yours looks great and in a few months I'm sure it will look awesome. They do take time to fill out a bit.

I do so many w/c (most of my tanks are bare bottomed) or pulling out breeders or eggs that I can barely keep java moss or ferns in the fry tanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I love it!!!! Whats your lights on there?

I really enjot the red plants... The pot looks good in there as well


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks! I just built a CO2 injector and do have lighting concerns. I posted this in the equipment forum.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1023


----------



## jimbogregs (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks sharp, nice job. How about something tall back left by the filter tube and heater, would hide those and give some balance, just a thought.

JG


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Your tank looks amazing...I love the planted tanks...But to much work for me..lol


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

I might go as far as sticking some low light, easy care plants in some day but other than that, I'm with Sharon, I love the look of a planted tank but generally it's just waaay too much work!

ooo! almost forgot! Nice looking tank!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know why people say planted tanks are hard work!!! The only ones I could see as hard work are the ones people see in magazines that look prestine. I don't go near my 110 planted any more now then when it was setup for Africans.... Pressurized CO2 & add some ferts when I remember or the plants look like they need it. Plants that can take it thrive. The ones that can't die & I don't put any of those back in the tank LOL.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Speaking of dying  The redish one on the right in pic # 1 and 3 is not looking so hot right now. I'm going to give it a day or so and if it doesn't perk back up, it's up for grabs to anyone who has a better setup for it. It is a really nice plant and I'd rather give it to someone to save before it's too late. The guy who gave it to me warned me that one might not make it in my tank.

If anyone wants it, PM me and if it doesn't look better tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looking good MacF. I see alot of potential .

The plant that isn't doing so well is an _Alternanthera sp._. They require alot of light and CO2.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I've got the CO2 going through a filter temporarily until I can make a better diffuser. It has definitely started coming back since I did that. 

Quick one for you. It is fairly tall and all the way down, there are spots where it looks like roots are coming out. Can trim it down a little and replant the clippings? Will the roots develop?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yup, yup and yup .

IME w/trimming _Alternanthera_, use a razor or sharp knife as crushing the stem will end up "mushing" up to the next node; aka-the knobby spot where the leaves sprout out.

When you trim from the top, cut about 2mm below the node and cut off the leaves on that node. Becareful not to bruise the cutting when you replant or it will mush. From the mother plant that you took the cutting from, trim off the stem about 2mm above the node. In time, you'll have two stems growing out from that node.

If I can make a suggestion, move the plant to a brighter spot as it looks too dim being in the corner.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Good call. Will do when I trim it.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Fish Dude (Oct 31, 2006)

The tank looks good, but you definitely need to get more light (a lot more). If your adding co2 without enough light, the algae is going to explode on you. That said, red plants generally need 4+ wpg in addition to co2 and ferts to live and grow properly.

If you want cheap ferts, take a look at this place. They have several suppliers/stores in Toronto/GTA area, so it works out great.

http://www.hydroponics.com/info/aquatics/PoorMansDosingDrops.html


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Planted tanks are so much fun to take care of. A lot of people have put up excellent advice. If you can, consider buying a glass lid as this will allow more light to shine down onto your plants. I made that transition a year back and it's made a real difference. As mentioned by others you should try to increase your wpg (watt's per gallon). I have a 40 gallon and have a total 138 watts running which works out to be about 3.45 wpg. As well, CO2 is also very important for plant growth. Keep up the good work and make sure to do your research. You'll learn so much as you go and if you don't make mistakes you'll never know where you went wrong.


----------

